#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*IIIT Gwalior Year of Establishment: 1997.*
*

IIIT Gwalior Affiliation: Deemed Government Institute.


IIIT Gwalior Mode Of Admission: JEE Mains.

**IIIT Gwalior Cut Off 2013:**IIITM Gwalior Spot Round Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2013**Cutoff details of Spot Round Round Indian Institute of Information Technology and Management, Gwalior for JEE-Main 2013 Spot Round Round counseling is given here. Spot Round Round JEE-Main 2013 counselling Spot Round Round cutoff details for Indian Institute of Information Technology and Management, Gwalior is given. Category (Gen/Obc/Sc/St) wise cutoff, Indian Institute of Information Technology and Management, Gwalior Spot Round Round all branch wise cut off in JEE-Main 2013 details of Spot Round Round for Indian Institute of Information Technology and Management, Gwalior is given.


Branch
Category
PWD
State Quota
Closing Rank







Information Technology
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
26826

Information Technology
GE
TRUE
OTHER STATE
230455

Information Technology
OBC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
50155

Information Technology
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
164758

Information Technology
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
326248



IIIT Gwalior Branches In Engineering:
B.Tech(ICT) + M.Tech(ICT)B.Tech.(ICT) + MBAIIIT Gwalior Fee Structure For Engineering 2014

##Fee Details for New Admission from July 2014##Date: 26th February, 2014

Institute Fees for Ist Semester  ( New Admission)  July 2014 onwards





S.No.
Particulars
IPG
M-Tech
Ph.D.
MBA

Institute Fees

1
Tuition Fees
32,500
20,000
13,000
44,000

2
Semester Fees (Examination)
1,000
1,000
1,000
1,000

3
Course Material Fees
2,000
2,000

2,000

4
Registration/Enrolment Fees
1,000
1,000
1,000
1,000

5
Internet and Computer Charges
500
500
500
500

6
One Time Payments  (*) (at the time of admission)
9,200
9,200
7,500
9,200


Total (A) :
46,200
33,700
23,000
57,700

B
Hostel Room Charges (B) :
6,500
6,500
6,500
6,500

C
Hostel Mess Fees (Includes Rs.2500/- as security) (C) :
11,500
11,500
11,500
11,500


Total (A) + (B) + (C) :
64,200
51,700
41,000
75,700






Institute Fees for Subsequent Semester ( New Admission) 
 July 2014 onwards




S.No.
Particulars
IPG
M-Tech
Ph.D.
MBA

Institute Fees

1
Tuition Fees
32,500
20,000
13,000
44,000

2
Semester Fees (Examination)
1,000
1,000
1,000
1,000

3
Course Material Fees
2,000
2,000

2,000

4
Registration/Enrolment Fees
1,000
1,000
1,000
1,000

5
Internet and Computer Charges
500
500
500
500


Total (A) :
37,000
24,500
15,500
48,500

B
Hostel Room Charges (B) :
6,500
6,500
6,500
6,500

C
Hostel Mess Fees  (C) :
9,000
9,000
9,000
9,000


Total (A) + (B) + (C) :
52,500
40,000
31,000
64,000


 IIIT Gwalior Engineering Placements 2013:

Average Package = 4.58 LakhsHighest Package = 12.5 LakhsLowest Package = 3.3 LakhsFollowing Companies have recruited final year students of IIITM through campus placementCompany Name

Package offered CTC in Lac

HCL Comnet
4.75

TCS
3.3

Grail Research
4

Wipro
5

Infosys
3.5

Directi
8.5

L&T Infotech
3.25/3.75

Amdocs
4.2

Capital IQ
4.2

Abhijeet Group
4/5 Lac

SISA
4

SGI
5

Fiserv
4.05

Impetus
3.5

KPMG (11-2-11)
5

Microsoft (25-2-11
12.5

DSCL
2.5 (Housing + Food)

Uniken
3.6

SunLife Financial
4

Lovely Professional University
4.8

Canra Bank
4.5





IIIT Gwalior Campus & Intra Facilities:
Campus: Indian Institute of Information Technology and Management Gwalior was established by Govt of India through a cabinet decision taken in October 1995 based on a report of a working group (May 1995) of All India Council for Technical Education(AICTE) constituted, consisting of eminent professionals, academicians and policy makers in the areas of Information Technology, Management and Communication, to deliberate on the issue of IT integration. The working group prepared a basic document underlining the need of establishing a National Centre in the area of IT.


Government of Madhya Pradesh allotted land free of cost, first at the village Sonjana, on 16th January 1996. The foundation Stone of the Institute was laid on Jan 17, 1996 by Late Shrimant Madhav Rao Scindia, the then Minister of Human Resource Development. Govt of India. The first meeting of IIITM Gwalior Society was held on 17th January 1997 at Shastri Bhavan, New Delhi. The society was registered on 30 January 1997.


Consequently, the Indian Institute of Information Technology & Management (IIITM) was established at Gwalior as a centrally funded autonomous institution registered under the Societies Registration Act and sprawled over 60 hectares of land to build the Institute campus. The primary objectives of the institute are to create facilities for education, training, research, consultancy and professional development in the areas of Information Technology and Management in an integrated manner. The objectives of the institute were framed so as to create facilities for education, research, consultancy and professional development in the cusp area of IT and management through seamless integration. The institute was founded to bridge the gap between the technocrats and the managers and produce the new generation of entrepreneurs .


Central library: The institutes library is a collection of sources, resources, and services, and the structure in which it is housed; it is organized for use and maintained by the institute. In the more traditional sense, its a library is a collection of books.


The IIITM library has huge collection of both physical and digital books and resources. This library is made over the years. Institute keeps updating the library resources based on demand of class and student community. There are dedicated pool of staffs and librarian for management distribution of books inside library.


The institutes library is a collection of sources, resources, and services, and the structure in which it is housed; it is organized for use and maintained by the institute. In the more traditional sense, its a library is a collection of books.


The IIITM library has huge collection of both physical and digital books and resources. This library is made over the years. Institute keeps updating the library resources based on demand of class and student community. There are dedicated pool of staffs and librarian for management distribution of books inside library.

IIIT Gwalior Hostel & Mess Facilities:
There are reading rooms in corresponding hostels. Recently a Book club has been opened in BH-1 in association with Career Launcher Gwalior.

IIIT Gwalior Address:
 ABV-Indian Institute of Information Technology and Management Gwalior, Morena Link Road, Gwalior Madhya Pradesh, INDIA  474010.


*






  Similar Threads: IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Guwahati btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Gwalior Btech Admission 2013, Cutoff, Fee, Placements, Hostel,Campus Facilities [[NEW]]

----------

